# برنامج FSAcars من طيران الخليج التشبيه + دليل الاستخدام



## م المصري (26 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​لتحميل البرنامج ​http://www.satavirtual.org/fsacars/fsacars4.zip​

ثم أضف إليه بعد تنصيبه:​http://www.satavirtual.org/fsacars/fsacars4015.zip

ثم اطلع علي دليل الاستخدام في المرفقات ​بالتوفيق للجميع ​


----------



## م المصري (26 ديسمبر 2007)

ملف بامتداد ini .... خاص بطيران الخليج


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مش فاهم حاجه,, البؤنامج مش شغال,, ايه المتطلبات الكامله للبرنامج بالضبط


----------



## م المصري (26 ديسمبر 2007)

اهلا مهندس محمد 

البرنامج يتطلب وجود نموذج لطائرة ..... يتم تشغيل البرنامج عليه

المشكله تكمن في ان هذه النماذج غير مجانية ... علي سبيل هذا الموقع 
http://flyawaysimulation.com/downloads-cat-90.html

لكن موقع ميكروسوفت به نماذج مجانيه ........ 
http://www.fsdownload.com/fsx_fs2004/fsx_free_aircraft_download.html
جربها و اخبرنا بالنتيجه 


بالتوفييييق


----------



## جاسر (26 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أعتقد أنه يعمل مع برنامج الـ flight simulator

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك


----------



## dreams1804 (8 مارس 2010)

*
السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*


----------



## yacoub1000 (9 مارس 2010)

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك


----------

